# Anybody used an "uncapping punch"?



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

Ha! I searched the forum after I posted. I've gotta learn to do that first! Consensus seems that a hot knife is much better/easier.

Thanks,
wanderyr


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Wanderyr, I recall it being discussed a few years ago as the "Hackler" roller or uncapping roller or something like that. A few results come up with that under the search feature. I don't think it caught on very well at the time.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?248733-Uncapping-Needle-Roller


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Wanderyr, I recall it being discussed a few years ago as the "Hackler" roller or uncapping roller or something like that. A few results come up with that under the search feature. I don't think it caught on very well at the time.
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?248733-Uncapping-Needle-Roller


Thank you


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have one I'll sell you for a really good price!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I have one, but not for uncapping. A type of honey we get here jellifies in the comb and will not extract. So the comb is uncapped with a knife, then rolled up and down a few times with the spiked roller to loosen up the honey so it will extract.

I did try rolling without uncapping to see if it would work, did work, kinda, but not that well, I'd recommend uncapping with a knife.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jellified? Do you mean granulates?
Over here we have some white honey that will granulate if not extracted within a few weeks. Worse yet if wet combs are thrown back on the hive for a repeat harvest.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

No it actually jellifies. I'm referring to Manuka honey, and the correct term for this is it's a thixotropic honey. 

See-

http://www.biotechlearn.org.nz/focu...riment_the_thixotropic_nature_of_manuka_honey


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

wanderyr said:


> I've harvested for only one year so far, and used a pair of non-powered uncapping knives (heated in water). I need something better


Go to Lowes and get a heat gun. Quick and simple, and cleanup's a snap!


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

Slow Modem said:


> Go to Lowes and get a heat gun. Quick and simple, and cleanup's a snap!


I've heard about this, but it seemed too good to be true  What are the cons, if any, of the heat gun approach?

Thanks,
wanderyr


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Cons
- the wax re-solidifies and you spend your time trying to extract capped honey.
- you melt your new tender comb that is drawn but not filled.
- not much wax to use (if that interests you)

I think that I won't be melting any more cappings. But everyone should try it a time or two to make up their own minds about the heat gun.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

wanderyr said:


> I've heard about this, but it seemed too good to be true  What are the cons, if any, of the heat gun approach?
> 
> Thanks,
> wanderyr


Cons: There's no wax left over to use for candles or whatever. But then, there's minimum mess, too.


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

This is a helpful conversation. Thanks everyone!


----------

